# Big Bertha & Baby Bertha



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

After a couple of pics from old Jag Touring cars on another thread these crossed my mind, I went through a Vauxhall stage a lot of years ago and it got me thinking about these when I was pretending to be a bit of a boy racer, I had tried a V12 Jag but even back in those days it was horrendously expensive to keep going so went Vauxhall. I had a couple of VX 4/90's and Viva's and eventually three Opel Manta GTE's These were the racer versions. There was also a Mega Bertha which was basically a stretched Cavilier Coupe on a space frame chassis with and ex Maclaren Can-Am ali 8.1ltr Chevy big block motor

There's Only One Gerry !!!!

Big B










Baby B.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I remember these  and Gerry Marshal.

Good old You Tube

Little Bertha

Big Bertha

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This one is a classic as well


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Awesome.  Want one, either one not fussed which. :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This was identical to my one of my "Big Bertha's" not quite the same as the real deal but I was younger with a good imagination :lol:


----------

